# The new court is awesome



## OneBadLT123

topic. I love the new court, but I am not sure if I am a fan of the 2 tone floor job. It seems as if a lot of teams are doing the same thing.


----------



## Dean the Master

Pictures please!


----------



## King Joseus




----------



## Cornholio




----------



## NewAgeBaller

Court looks nice, not a big fan of the two-tone either though.


----------



## JuX

It's pretty common to have 2 toned court, but it is an upgrade than the old one with parquets, made it look so crowded IMHO.

It also made Target Center look big (in TV, don't know about in person).


----------



## Finchstatic

King Joseus said:


>


the attendance is awesome!!

i still cant believe why they traded mayo. (did they?)

love cant sell tickets. well i hope he can bring the twolves lotsa energy and hustle off the bench. 

im not really that sold on him. i think hibbert will do better than him. eace:


----------



## luther

Finchstatic said:


> love cant sell tickets. well i hope he can bring the twolves lotsa energy and hustle off the bench.
> 
> im not really that sold on him. i think hibbert will do better than him. eace:


In Minnesota, Love absolutely can and will sell tickets. I can't imagine Hibbert doing better than him, either.


----------



## stl775

There is no way Hibbert will be better than Love None.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Love has been the talk here on KFAN. MN is slowly falling in love with Love...Ha

But back about the court, I wouldn't mind the court if the two tone contrast wasn't so drastic. The key is just too light over the rest of the court. It contrasts too much in my opinion. 

Now what I think would look better is if they just had the dark wood over the entire court. That would give it that vintage classic look. 

I love how they got rid of the trees around the court though. The old one was just an eyesore.


----------

